

Gotta Love the Internet - jalcine
https://github.com/strongloop/expressjs.com/issues/220#issuecomment-55848481

======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles like this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

